# Concrete diaphragm example



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 5, 2014)

So, final prep for the exam and I'm going through all my examples making lists of which ones to refer to for which topic. I've discovered that none of my references have a concrete diaphragm design example. This problem caused me to fail my first vertical attempt because I didn't have my examples laid out in order. Anyone have a good concrete design example they could post that I could print out and bring with me to the exam?


----------



## Agostage (Apr 7, 2014)

The NCSEA Guide to the Design of Diaphragm, Chords and Collectors book has a concrete diaphragm example. There's really not much to it once you have the loads. Check the concrete shear strength and the steel chords at each end.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 7, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't have that book in the office and probably can't get it by Friday. I'll keep hunting for good examples.


----------



## darius (Apr 8, 2014)

CHECK MINIMUM REINFORCEMENT RATIOS (ACI 318, 21.11.7 &amp; 7.12)

CHECK SHEAR CAPACITY (ACI 318, 21.11.9)

Hope it helps,


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks Darius, those are the sections I identified as well. Worst case, if I can't find a good example, I know I can just follow along the code. It's always much faster with an example, though.


----------

